# How Do You Multiquote Now?



## Nazaneen (May 31, 2015)

I no longer see the option...

Also, I'll ask here again, can we still search within a thread ? There used to be an option to search within individual threads from the thread itself.


----------



## barbiesocialite (May 31, 2015)

Just click reply for.whatever you want to quote


----------



## flowinlocks (May 31, 2015)

Nazaneen said:


> I no longer see the option...
> Also, I'll ask here again, can we still search within a thread ? There used to be an option to search within individual threads from the thread itself.





barbiesocialite said:


> Just click reply for.whatever you want to quote



I was wondering this also. It worked! I just had to click reply on both posts


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah thanks Barbie  that was simple.


----------

